# My new 2015 Nardo Grey S3



## GP813 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey guys, 

For my first post I wanted to introduce/show off my new 2015 Nardo Grey S3. Fully loaded except for S Sports seats and adv tech. I am coming from a MK6 GTI that I was offered a deal I would be absolutely dumb to refuse and here I am now. Just couldn't wait for the 2016 Golf R's and I really liked the upgraded amenities offered in this compared to the VW. 

Before I took delivery I had them powder coat the stock rims a semi gloss black and it turned out even more beautiful in combination with the paint than I had imagined!

Got some big plans for her in the next few weeks. First up will be 3M Crystalline all around, followed by an application of Opticoat+ and then Nano Fusion PPF on the whole front end afterwards. Also doing cQuartz to the whole interior. Had to protect the investment on the paint first!

H&R Sport springs on order and after that, the sky is the limit (Twin scroll....)










Looking forward to getting some pro photos taken of her without me ruining the shots


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Nardo <3

The powder coat definitely makes those rims tolerable and actually rather nice, otherwise I was not a fan of them, so bravo!


----------



## JayBeeSki (Aug 2, 2001)

Very Nice, love Nardo Gray pictures don't do it justice I'm sure. congrats :beer:

JB


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

That is amazing, my ideal color combo, fantastic. Glorious!


----------



## RichTextFormat (Jun 29, 2015)

Did I miss that color option? Looks awesome.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

RichTextFormat said:


> Did I miss that color option? Looks awesome.


It's an RS color, exclusive on the S3. That shade can even make a Scion look nice! Reminds me of sculpting clay.


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Love Nardo Grey!


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

Did you pick it up from Audi Mission Viejo? I almost pulled the trigger on it. Do you mind sharing the deal they gave you?


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

Also, Opticoat may not allow the PPF to stick if you do it beforehand. My clearbra guy clay bars my cars before applying PPF.


----------



## tomandroid (Jul 3, 2015)

Very clean! Nice color

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## yungaus (Jul 3, 2015)

Love it , that color is dope 

Sent from my SM-G925R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## a2jetta76 (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautiful 

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

Very nice! I love it! The wheels look great with the color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

looks amazing, love the combo! congrats:thumbup:


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

Wonderful color!


----------



## ronchilling (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish I saw this color when I bought mine


----------

